# Unser Instinkt sagt, dass dies die Entscheidungen sind/seien ...



## Ebi7m

Hallo,
ich weiß mittlerweile schon, dass ich nach "dass" auch den Indikativ benutzen kann.
Wäre der Konjunktiv in folgendem Beispiel falsch? Eigentlich nicht, oder? Aber er hört sich so falsch an (vom Sinn her).

"Obwohl uns unser Instinkt sagt, dass dies die Entscheidungen SEIEN/SIND, die uns unseren Zielen näher bringen."

Außerdem: muss es am Ende näher bringen/brächten oder bringen würden heißen?


----------



## Kajjo

Meines Erachtens sind sowohl Konj. I als auch Indikativ formal korrekt. Persönlich empfinde ich den Indikativ hier auch als drastisch idiomatischer. "Bringen würde" im Relativsatz klänge aber passend und gut.


----------



## Ebi7m

Danke für deine Antwort. Woanders wurde mir jedoch gesagt, dass ich für "bringen" wenn dann den Konjunktiv 1 anwenden muss, weil er eindeutig ist.

Ich finde aber, dass "brächten" sich scheußlich anhört und "bringen würde" viel besser klingt.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob bringen würde ok ist?


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 



Ebi7m said:


> 1. "Obwohl uns unser Instinkt sagt, dass dies die Entscheidungen SIND, die uns unseren Zielen näher bringen."
> 2. "Obwohl uns unser Instinkt sagt, dass dies die Entscheidungen SIND, die uns unseren Zielen näher bringen würden."



Im Normalfall würde ich das so ausdrücken. Das "bringen würden" würde ich hier nicht als Konjunktiv verstehen, der sich aus der indirekten Rede erklärt, sondern als Konditional -- also als Möglichkeit für die Zukunft. Ohne indirekte Rede würden die Sätze lauten:

_Dies sind die Entscheidungen, die uns unseren Zielen näher bringen.
Dies sind die Entscheidungen, die uns unseren Zielen näher bringen werden.
_
"Seien" würde ich nicht in Betracht ziehen, weil dies einen Aspekt von "eigener Meinung, die vom Sprecher nicht geteilt wird" hat. Der Instinkt spricht nach meinem Empfinden jedoch ohne Möglichkeit der Widerrede.  Ich weiß leider nicht, wie ich das besser erklären könnte.


----------



## Ebi7m

Danke!
Ich bin froh, dass ich das Forum gefunden habe. Ich habe vorher meine Fragen in anderen Foren gestellt und hab dort entweder gar keine Antworten bekommen, oder für jede mögliche Kombination einen Befürworter.
Ich hab vor einer Weile angefangen, Buchzusammenfassungen für Youtube zu machen und mir ist danach erst bewusst geworden, wie schwierig die deutsche Sprache sein kann.

Und je mehr ich mich auf eine Grammatikfrage konzentriere, desto mehr seh ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr und verliere das Gefühl dafür, was sich gut anhört und was nicht.


----------



## ablativ

Sowka said:


> "Seien" würde ich nicht in Betracht ziehen, weil dies einen Aspekt von "eigener Meinung, die vom Sprecher nicht geteilt wird" hat. Der Instinkt spricht nach meinem Empfinden jedoch ohne Möglichkeit der Widerrede.  Ich weiß leider nicht, wie ich das besser erklären könnte.


Auch ich halte den Konjunktiv ("seien") hier für nicht angebracht, da es sich bei "unser Instinkt sagt uns" im weiteren Sinn um eine objektive (und nicht subjektive) Aussage handelt, die man mit "wissen", "erkennen", "merken" und anderen Verben, nach denen der Indikativ folgt, vergleichen kann.

"... näher bringen würden" als Konditional halte ich ebenso für richtig, da ja erst einmal die Entscheidung getroffen werden muss, und somit hat man einen typischen zukunftsbezogenen "Wenn - dann - Konditionalsatz".


----------



## manfy

Sowka said:


> "Seien" würde ich nicht in Betracht ziehen, weil dies einen Aspekt von "eigener Meinung, die vom Sprecher nicht geteilt wird" hat. Der Instinkt spricht nach meinem Empfinden jedoch ohne Möglichkeit der Widerrede.



Das lässt darauf schließen, dass du deinem Instinkt bedingungslos vertraust... 

Bei mir ist das nicht ganz so (aus Erfahrung vielleicht? ), deshalb sehe ich kein Problem mit folgendem Satz:
"Obwohl unser Instinkt oft und gerne suggeriert, dass dies die richtige Entscheidung SEI, ist dem nicht immer so."

Mit 'unser' Instinkt spreche ich vom verallgemeinerten Instinkt, also meinem und dem jeglicher anderer Person, und damit ist eine Distanzierung manchmal sehr gerechtfertigt. Die Anwendung von Konkuntiv 1 verstärkt die Aussage der Distanzierung von diesem verallgemeinerten Instinkt.

Rein inhaltlich ist die Gesamtaussage des Satzes mit Indikativ zwar identisch (und zwar wegen der Dominanz der owohl-aber Kontruktion - auch wenn das 'aber' nur impliziert ist), aber der Konjunktiv erzeugt für mich eine Konnotation, die die Denkensweise des Sprechers vermittelt.
Direktvergleich:
"Obwohl unser Instinkt oft und gerne suggeriert, dass dies die richtige Entscheidung IST, ist dem nicht immer so."
versus
"Obwohl unser Instinkt oft und gerne suggeriert, dass dies die richtige Entscheidung SEI, ist dem nicht immer so."

Der zweite Satz fließt doch irgendwie besser wenn man die Aussage bezweifelt, findste nicht? Und dies nicht mal wegen dem Aneinanderstoßen von "... ist, ist ...".


----------



## Kajjo

Ebi7m said:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob bringen würde ok ist?


Dies habe ich in #2 schon beantwortet: "bringen würde" passt gut.


----------



## anahiseri

Einverstanden mit Sowka und gößtenteils mit Manfy. Für mich klingt der Indikativ viel besser, auch im Nebensatz.
Warum nicht Konjunktiv I, sieht es doch nach indirekter Rede aus? Zum Vergleich ein anderes Beispiel:
 Obwohl der Lehrer sagt, dass dies die Kinder SEIEN, die den Unterricht stören.
 Obwohl der Lehrer sagt, dass dies die Kinder SIND, die den Unterricht stören.
Im ersten Satz  distanziert sich der Sprecher von der Aussage des Lehrers; es ist nicht davon überzeugt, dass dieser recht hat.


----------



## ablativ

anahiseri said:


> Obwohl der Lehrer sagt, dass dies die Kinder SEIEN, die den Unterricht stören.
> Obwohl der Lehrer sagt, dass dies die Kinder SIND, die den Unterricht stören.
> Im ersten Satz  distanziert sich der Sprecher von der Aussage des Lehrers; es ist nicht davon überzeugt, dass dieser recht hat.



Das kann man hier allerdings ganz anders lesen:

Zitat: "Der Konjunktiv 1 hat im Deutschen nur eine einzige Aufgabe: Er stellt Aussagen als  innerlich abhängig dar. Man findet ihn daher in der indirekten Rede und ähnlichen Sätzen. Über den Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Aussagen gibt er keine Auskunft."

Ich weiß, dass es da unterschiedliche Ansichten gibt, z.B. auch, wenn man sich selbst zitiert. In diesem Fall zweifelt man ja nicht seine eigene Aussage an, und trotzdem wird oft auch dann - rein formal wegen der inneren Abhängigkeit - der K1 angewandt.

Andere wiederum verwenden den K2 für den Fall, dass sie der zitierten Aussage nicht zustimmen. Im Beispielsfall würde man dann statt "seien" "wären" sagen ("dass dies die Kinder wären").

Es gibt keine einstimmige Meinung über den K1. Der K2 (Irrealis) ist in dieser Hinsicht viel einfacher. Ich stimme im Prinzip dem genannten Aufsatz zu.


----------



## Ebi7m

ablativ said:


> Das kann man hier allerdings ganz anders lesen:
> 
> Zitat: "Der Konjunktiv 1 hat im Deutschen nur eine einzige Aufgabe: Er stellt Aussagen als  innerlich abhängig dar. Man findet ihn daher in der indirekten Rede und ähnlichen Sätzen. Über den Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Aussagen gibt er keine Auskunft."



Genau diese Beschreibung hatte ich nämlich auch gefunden und mich gewundert, warum der K1 sich dann so distanziert anhört.


----------



## JClaudeK

Was versteht ihr unter 'innerlicher Abhängigheit'? Ich kann mit diesem Begriff nichts anfangen.

Wenn ich sage/ schreibe: "Er sagt, dass X krank sei." (statt: '.... krank ist" ) bedeutet das für mich eine Distanzierung vom Gesagten: ich berichte damit, was mir gesagt wurde, garantiere aber nicht, dass das Gesagte stimmt.


----------



## ablativ

@JClaudeK: Darf ich fragen, was Du uns mit den oben genannten Zitaten sagen willst?

Edit: Das stand aber eben so nicht da, sondern nur Zitate von Sowka bzw. Ebi7m ...
Sonst hätte ich Deinen Einwand ja verstanden.


----------



## JClaudeK

Genau das, was ich geschrieben habe. 

Tut mir leid, wenn ich mich nicht klar ausgedrückt habe, aber anders kann ich's nicht sagen.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> 'Er sagt, dass X krank sei.' (statt: '.... krank ist" ) bedeutet für mich eine Distanzierung vom Gesagten:


Ja, so empfinden das recht viele heutzutage, aber das ist leider grundsätzlich falsch. Die korrekte indirekte Rede verwendet den Konjunktiv I, ohne damit auch nur ansatzweise eine Skepsis zu meinen. Es ist eben indirekt, wiedergegeben -- Distanz ja, Skepsis definitiv nein.

Ich stimme dir aber zu, dass in der Alltagssprache heutzutage sehr oft der Indikativ verwendet wird und man nur dann bewusst zum Konjunktiv I übergeht, wenn man eine gewisse Skepsis deutlich machen möchte. Das ist aber prinzipiell falsch verwendet.

Gerade im journalistischen Kontext ist die korrekte indirekte Rede wichtig und darf nicht automatisch als Skepsis interpretiert werden.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> dass in der Alltagssprache heutzutage sehr oft der Indikativ verwendet wird


Mit "dass" sogar überwiegend. 
Ohne "dass" ist der Konjunktiv noch häufiger anzutreffen:  'Er sagt, X *sei *krank.'


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Mit "dass" sogar überwiegend.


Ja, das sehe ich auch so. Mit dass-Nebensätzen wird überwiegend der Indikativ verwendet. In der Alltagssprache überwiegt heutzutage ohnehin der Indikativ -- sogar so sehr, dass der Konjunktiv I schnell als Skepsis interpretiert wird, obwohl er an sich neutral und objektiv klingen sollte.


----------



## anahiseri

Kajjo said:


> Ja, so empfinden das recht viele heutzutage, aber das ist leider grundsätzlich falsch. Die korrekte indirekte Rede verwendet den Konjunktiv I, ohne damit auch nur ansatzweise eine Skepsis zu meinen. Es ist eben indirekt, wiedergegeben -- Distanz ja, Skepsis definitiv nein.
> 
> Ich stimme dir aber zu, dass in der Alltagssprache heutzutage sehr oft der Indikativ verwendet wird und man nur dann bewusst zum Konjunktiv I übergeht, wenn man eine gewisse Skepsis deutlich machen möchte. Das ist aber prinzipiell falsch verwendet.
> 
> Gerade im journalistischen Kontext ist die korrekte indirekte Rede wichtig und darf nicht automatisch als Skepsis interpretiert werden.



Ja, strengenommen hat Kajjo natürlich recht, aber in der Umgangssprache wird der Konj. I ja kaum gebraucht, so dass man den Eindruck hat, der Sprecher distanziert sich von der Aussage. Und  im Satz mit dem Instinkt klingt der Indikativ erst recht natürlicher, vielleicht, weil keine Person spricht und das "sagen" fast eine Metapher ist


----------



## ablativ

Ich stimme Kajjo vollkommen zu.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Distanz ja, Skepsis definitiv nein.


Distanz muss ja nicht unbedingt Skepsis bedeuten.**

In Frankreich (und offensichtlich auch in der französischsprachigen Schweiz - siehe hier) wird den Deutschlernenden Folgendes beigebracht (und da ich "Deutsch als Fremdsprache" an der Sorbonne studierte habe und in F. unterrichte, habe ich das so übernommen -  was mir früher in Dtl. in der Schule/ am Gymnasium bezüglich der indirekten Rede  so beigebracht wurde, weiß ich heute nicht mehr ):


> 4. L'emploi du subjonctif sert à marquer une distance du locuteur vis-a-vis des paroles qu'il rapporte (il ne les reprend pas à son compte). Cette distance est tout autant marquée par une subordonnée en dass et l'indicatif.
> = Der Konjunktiv dient zur *Distanzierung* des Sprechers gegenüber dem Gesagten (**er zeigt damit, dass *nicht er für das Gesagte verantwortlich* ist). Diese Distanz wird auch durch einen Nebensatz mit _dass _+ Indikativ markiert.*


***Diesem Zusatz widerspricht mein Satz in #12 _"Wenn ich sage/ schreibe: "Er sagt, dass X krank sei." (statt: '.... krank ist" )" - _Ich nehme ihn also zurück und korrigiere ihn: => Aus der Sicht der frankophonen Sprachwissenschaft (Deutsch)  drückt die indirekte Rede eine Distanzierung aus, egal ob mit Indikativ oder mit Konjunktiv.


----------



## ablativ

anahiseri said:


> Ja, strengenommen hat Kajjo natürlich recht, aber in der Umgangssprache wird der Konj. I ja kaum gebraucht, so dass man den Eindruck hat, der Sprecher distanziert sich von der Aussage.


Es ist richtig, dass umgangssprachlich der K1 kaum gebraucht wird, aber umso häufiger wird - fälschlicherweise - auf den K2 bzw. die Würde-Ersatzform ausgewichen, wie ich heute schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben habe.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Was versteht ihr unter 'innerlicher Abhängigheit'? Ich kann mit diesem Begriff nichts anfangen.


Darf ich meine Frage wiederholen?


----------



## ablativ

JClaudeK said:


> Darf ich meine Frage wiederholen?


Ein Nebensatz - ob eingeleitet mit z.B. "dass" oder auch nicht - ist immer abhängig vom Hauptsatz. Und wenn dessen Verb den Konjunktiv vorschreibt oder wenigstens zulässt, was z.B. bei "wissen" oder "merken" nicht der Fall ist, dann wird der Konjunktiv I angewandt, wenn man sich regelkonform ausdrücken will, und zwar wegen der "innerlichen Abhängigkeit" (zum Hauptsatz mit dem für den Konjunktiv passenden Verb). Ich würde persönlich eher von innerer statt von innerlicher Abhängigkeit sprechen, aber ich habe den Aufsatz von Belles Lettres ja nicht geschrieben, ich habe ja nur auf ihn verwiesen. Selbstverständlich gibt es auch die Ansicht des Sich-Distanzierens durch eben den Konjunktiv I. Manche gehen sogar so weit, dass sie die zitierten Meinungen so sehr ablehnen, dass sie statt "sei" "wäre" sagen bzw. statt "habe" "hätte". _Peter sagte, er wäre krank und hätte Fieber: _Beides glaube ich ihm nicht, ich denke, er lügt. Jeder muss für sich selbst herausfinden, wohin er tendiert, mehr zu Belles Lettres (wie ich) oder eher zu der auch in der Literatur vorkommenden Meinung, die Du vertrittst. 

Die Franzosen selbst stehen - soweit ich das beurteilen kann - mit ihrem subjonctiv wohl auch mehrheitlich auf dem Kriegsfuß. Ich habe in der Schule gelernt, dass man z.B. sagt _Je ne crois pas qu'il *vienne*. _Gehört habe ich das nie. Immer nur den Indikativ _vient. _Der Konjunktiv ist wohl überall ein schwieriges Metier ...


----------



## ablativ

@JClaudeK: Lies Dir doch bitte diesen Artikel durch, der wird Wasser auf Deine Mühlen sein. Dort steht unter anderem: Wann wird die indirekte Rede verwendet? Antwort: 

 Äußerung eines anderen wiedergeben


 keine Garantie für den Inhalt


 Distanzierungsmöglichkeit

            +  meist nur in der 3. Person

Du siehst, es gibt sehr unterschiedliche Auffassungen dazu.


----------



## JClaudeK

ablativ said:


> Lies Dir doch bitte diesen Artikel durch, der wird Wasser auf Deine Mühlen sein.


En effet. - Ein gut gemachter Artikel übrigens.



ablativ said:


> Ich habe in der Schule gelernt, dass man z.B. sagt _Je ne crois pas qu'il *vienne*. _Gehört habe ich das nie. Immer nur den Indikativ _vient._


Gehört wahrscheinlich nie, das glaube ich dir. Sicher aber gelesen. (Es ist wie im Deutschen: mündliche Sprache folgt ganz anderen "Regeln".)

Immer nur den Indikativ _vient. - _Das glaube ich weniger, eher hört man:_ "_Je ne crois pas qu'il *viendra*." (Futur)


----------



## Kajjo

ablativ said:


> Äußerung eines anderen wiedergeben
> 
> keine Garantie für den Inhalt
> 
> Distanzierungsmöglichkeit


Volle Zustimmung. Das steht doch nicht im Widerspruch zu dem hier Gesagten, oder? Diesbezüglich sind wir uns alle einig.

Aber _Distanzierung_ ist eben nicht _Skepsis_. Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge. Dass in der Alltagssprache der Konjunktiv I schon fast nur noch verwendet wird, um Skepsis auszudrücken, ist leider zutreffend. Im Schriftdeutschen sollte das aber nicht der Fall sein und journalistisch wird der Konjunktiv I auch korrekt verwendet -- nämlich durchgehend und nicht nur, wenn Skepsis angebracht ist, sondern immer wenn indirekt zitiert wird.


----------



## Hutschi

Im Beispiel kommt die Distanz vor Allem durch "obwohl" zustande.
Ansonsten sehe ich dort klar eine (figurative) indirekte Rede, die leicht gehobenen Stil zeigt, aber keine Distanzierung, eventuell eine Bestätigung der Distanzierung. Diese gilt aber einer vorhergehenden Aussage, die nicht benannt wurde.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ansonsten sehe ich dort klar eine (figurative) indirekte Rede, die leicht gehobenen Stil zeigt, aber keine Distanzierung, eventuell eine Bestätigung der Distanzierung.


1) Distanzierung bedeutet (für uns - siehe #26_ "Diesbezüglich sind wir uns alle einig."_)


> *1. *Wann wird die indirekte Rede verwendet?
> Vor allem in journalistischen Texten - aber auch in anderen Texten - wird häufig die indirekte Rede benutzt. Sie dient dazu, dass sich ein Journalist von den Aussagen (z.B. eines Politikers) *distanziert*
> 
> *Äußerung eines anderen wiedergeben*
> 
> *keine Garantie für den Inhalt*


In diesem Sinne liegt auch hier eine Distanzierung vor,
sonst müsste der Satz im Beispiel lauten: _Obwohl uns unser Instinkt sagt:  "Dies sind die Entscheidungen , die uns unseren Zielen näher bringen."_
oder bist Du damit nicht einverstanden?

2) Was meinst Du mit _"keine Distanzierung, eventuell eine Bestätigung der Distanzierung"_?


----------

